# Inside Pants Holster



## slhk (Sep 20, 2007)

Need help in getting a good inside pants holster for a Commander. 

I'm not looking for anything fancy, just something that does a good job is as comfortable as possible.


----------



## Captain Crunch (Jul 4, 2006)

Try the Brommeland Max-Con V, from Coal Creek Armory.

The most comfortable IWB holster around, IMO.


----------



## P97 (May 8, 2006)

From my experience you are better off to get a good holster to start with. The cheap holsters will get you by, but to get the comfort you want, you have to spend more for a better holster. The holster above looks like a good holster. I carry in a Milt Sparks VM2, but you have to wait several months to get one made.


----------



## Airedale (Sep 18, 2007)

Another vote for the Sparks VM2. I have a Lt Wt Commander, .38 Super in a VM2 on my hip now.

Have fun,
Dave


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

I like the Galco Royal Guard. Take that with a grain of salt, since I work for Galco when not deployed. But before (and, uhhh, while) I worked for Galco, I tried many other IWBs, including Sparks, FIST, Leather Arsenal, and Blade-Tech, but the Royal Guard is my favorite of the bunch.


----------



## Old Padawan (Mar 16, 2007)

I also work for Galco, so my opinion may be biased. All of my choices are Galco. I have carried a Commander for 20 years (currently in the Robar Shop for a complete facelift) with an occasional dalliance with other guns, but I keep coming back. I carry 7 days a week 12 - 16 hours a day. I generally use an inside the waistband holster. I have been using a custom made USA in the appendix position for the last 5 months or so. Some people find the gun to long in this position. The Royal Guard is my second choice; I have one that I have used a lot in the last three years with no sign of wearing out. I occasionally use the Sky Ops if I want to tuck a shirt in; it’s a black hole of a holster.
Buy a quality holster (preferably a Galco), it makes all the difference in the world.


----------

